# السيسى : هناك نصوص دينية مقدسة تعادي الدنيا كلها..محتاجين ثورة دينية



## +إيرينى+ (2 يناير 2015)

*السيسى فى إحتفال المولد النبوى يوم 1/1/2015​*[YOUTUBE]8igW9aM4Jzg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اليعازر (2 يناير 2015)

كﻻم جريء، 
الرئيس السيسي قال ما يجب ان يقال.
هل ينصت اصحاب الشأن?
هل يوجد بينهم رجل رشيد?
ام انهم سيبقون لﻷبد اسرى ....
.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 يناير 2015)

اليعازر قال:


> كﻻم جريء،
> الرئيس السيسي قال ما يجب ان يقال.
> هل ينصت اصحاب الشأن?
> هل يوجد بينهم رجل رشيد?
> ...



*ما هم صفقوا له أهون

و بعدين دول الأزهر بذات نفساويتهم 

يا ترى حيغيروا المناهج ؟​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 يناير 2015)

*  زعيم حقيقي   وانسان   ممتاز  راقي....بقدر ما يعمقوا   كراهيتهم  له   -كأى مصلح ومفكر..*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 يناير 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *  زعيم حقيقي   وانسان   ممتاز  راقي....بقدر ما يعمقوا   كراهيتهم  له   -كأى مصلح ومفكر..*​



*معظم الشعب المصرى بيحبه 

و هو فعلا إنسان مميز​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2015)

*الخطاب ممتاز ...أعتقد أن المناهج لازم تتغير
والتقديس للأشخاص يجب أن يُحد 
*​


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2015)

شكلة بيسمع برنامج اسلام البحيرى
شكلة فاضى  مش وراة غير البرامج هههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يناير 2015)

الاسلامين سوف يطلعون السيسى
كافر يكره الاسلام
مخهم مشوش لا يفهمون


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الخطاب ممتاز ...أعتقد أن المناهج لازم تتغير
> والتقديس للأشخاص يجب أن يُحد
> *​



*المناهج تتغير إزاى ؟؟

و التقديس للأشخاص يُحَد إزاى ؟؟

هذا الكلام مستحيل​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> شكلة بيسمع برنامج اسلام البحيرى
> شكلة فاضى  مش وراة غير البرامج هههههههه



:new6::new6::new6:​
*إحتمال برضوا يكون بيسمع إسلام البحيرى

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يناير 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الاسلامين سوف يطلعون السيسى
> كافر يكره الاسلام
> مخهم مشوش لا يفهمون



*حد فيهم إتكلم و لا نطق ؟؟

هو كلنا كدة : نيجى عند الرؤساء و لساننا يتلجم​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حد فيهم إتكلم و لا نطق ؟؟
> هو كلنا كدة : نيجى عند الرؤساء و لساننا يتلجم​*


*أومال مين اللى قتل السادات ؟؟؟ *​


----------



## aymonded (3 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أومال مين اللى قتل السادات ؟؟؟ *​



مش انا يا ريس 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> مش انا يا ريس
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*يبقى أكيد حد من " أولى تالت " هو اللى عملها 
*​


----------



## aymonded (3 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يبقى أكيد حد من " أولى تالت " هو اللى عملها
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ من "تانية تاني"، انا مش عايز افتن بس
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لأ من "تانية تاني"، انا مش عايز افتن بس
> ​


*لأ أختلط عليك الأمر يا أيمن
بتاع ( تانية تانى ) دة هو اللى قتل ( كليبر )
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## aymonded (3 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ أختلط عليك الأمر يا أيمن
> بتاع ( تانية تانى ) دة هو اللى قتل ( كليبر )
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​



ياااااااااااااااااه فكرتني بكليبر صحيح
انا كنت ناسي الرجل الأمور أبو قصة على جنب واحد ده 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أومال مين اللى قتل السادات ؟؟؟ *​



*أنا جبت سيرة القتل ؟؟

أنا بنقولوا : لساننا يتلجم مش إيدينا​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا جبت سيرة القتل ؟؟
> أنا بنقولوا : لساننا يتلجم مش إيدينا​*


 *[FONT=&quot]فكرتينى باللى بيقول ...كابتن ...كابتن ...هو كله ضرب ضرب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مافيش شتيمة ؟[/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 يناير 2015)

سأكون حسن النية وأقول إنه يتكلم عن فكر وليس نصوص


----------



## grges monir (3 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> سأكون حسن النية وأقول إنه يتكلم عن فكر وليس نصوص


وماهو الفكر الذى قالة مخالف للنصوص صديقى


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> وماهو الفكر الذى قالة مخالف للنصوص صديقى





أنا مقصدى أن الطعن ليس للنص من حيث القداسة بقدر ماهو الإستخدام الخاطئ لتلك النصوص


كفكر التكفيريين والخوارج مثلا 


ربما قصد هذا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 يناير 2015)

*اولا هو  تكلم عن " فكر"  وقالها بصريح العبارة 
تمعن وافحص الفيديو

ثانيا  : النصوص  المقصودة هى نصوص  كتب تراثية   واحاديث  (ضعيفة)-ولما نقدمها للزملاء الاحباء المسلمين يقوللك مرفوع ومنصوب وموضوع واسرائيليات... 
آزميلي ::تقدسون كتب التراث كنصوص موحاة فقط تعيبون على غيركم.
عموما:  رجائي لله ان يستمر سخطهم عليه وان ينتفض جهلائهم   عليه وتاخذهم العزة بالاثم  ...فيتغطرسون ويوسعونه لعان وفاحش بذئ من اسخف الكلمات ويرفضوا دعوته - 

هذا الرجل يقود اصلاحا   ويحمل فكرا اصلاحيا  خطر جدا
اتمنى  من الله  ولا يكثر عالله   

*​


----------



## grges monir (3 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنا مقصدى أن الطعن ليس للنص من حيث القداسة بقدر ماهو الإستخدام الخاطئ لتلك النصوص
> 
> 
> كفكر التكفيريين والخوارج مثلا
> ...


اوك  ياسر
بس انا سمعت الشيخ وجدى غنيم على قناة رابعة يصف السيسى واتباعة بالخوارج
فماهو القياس هنا ياسر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يناير 2015)

*دا الموضوع إحلو :smile01

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الخطاب ممتاز ...أعتقد أن المناهج لازم تتغير
> والتقديس للأشخاص يجب أن يُحد
> *​





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المناهج تتغير إزاى ؟؟
> 
> و التقديس للأشخاص يُحَد إزاى ؟؟
> 
> هذا الكلام مستحيل​*



*طنشتنى إنت هنا يا أستاذ عبود :t23:

​*


----------



## grges monir (4 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طنشتنى إنت هنا يا أستاذ عبود :t23:
> 
> ​*


معلهش يا هندسة
الاهلاوية  غالبا غلاطيين ههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طنشتنى إنت هنا يا أستاذ عبود :t23:
> ​*





grges monir قال:


> معلهش يا هندسة
> الاهلاوية  غالبا غلاطيين ههههههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]نقولوا لك علشان مانشمتوش فينا الزملكاوية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الأزهر بيدرسوا كافة الآراء والمذاهب ( مثل ما تجدى فى التفاسير القرآنية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلاقى أبن كثير مثلاُ أو الطبرى يستعرض كافة الاراء التى قيلت فى تفسير آية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحياناً يُرجح رأى وأخرى يتركها كما هى : قال فلان وقال علان ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلشان يغير المنهج هيضطر ياخد برأى فقهى واحد أو مذهب واحد ويُهمل الآخر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنحن نأخذ بمذهب ( الإمام أبى حنيفة النُعمان ) ونترك مذهب ( الإمام  مالك )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولآبد للطالب الأزهرى هنا أن يدرس جميع المذاهب وإلا ما الفائدة من الدراسة الدينية ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التغيير صعب حبتين ومحتاج جهوووود...لأنها بتخلق الرأى المُضاد ( بدون شروحات وافية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن هنا ظهرت الجماعات التكفيرية التى تصف علماء الأزهر الدينيين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأنهم شيوخ السُلطة ...وهكذا  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اوك  ياسر
> بس انا سمعت الشيخ وجدى غنيم على قناة رابعة يصف السيسى واتباعة بالخوارج
> فماهو القياس هنا ياسر


 *[FONT=&quot]القياس هنا ( حديث نبوى ) ...وهو الحديث الأشهر ( من جاءكم وعليكم أمير )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا داعى للخوض فيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن قياسهم أصلا قائم على السياسة ...ويُستخدم الدين هنا ذريعة فقط [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اوك  ياسر
> بس انا سمعت الشيخ وجدى غنيم على قناة رابعة يصف السيسى واتباعة بالخوارج
> فماهو القياس هنا ياسر






القياس هنا أن نعرف من هم الخوارج أصلا الذين لهم سمتين أساسيتين 


1- تكفير مرتكب الكبيرة 


2- تجويز الخروج على الحاكم وإن لم يكن كافرا


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> القياس هنا أن نعرف من هم الخوارج أصلا الذين لهم سمتين أساسيتين
> 
> 
> 1- تكفير مرتكب الكبيرة
> ...


طبعا لقياس دة دينى بحت لا علاقة لة بالمنطق البشرى العادى
يعنى مثلا انا ممكن اشوف الحاكم دة غير امين وانت من خلال حكمك الدينى تقول مقدرش اقول كدة  ولا اية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> طبعا لقياس دة* دينى بحت* لا علاقة لة بالمنطق البشرى العادى


*ويعنى هو كان فين القياس الدينى لما خرجوا على مُبارك ؟؟
أحلالٌ لهم حرامٌ على الآخر ؟
*​


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ويعنى هو كان فين القياس الدينى لما خرجوا على مُبارك ؟؟
> أحلالٌ لهم حرامٌ على الآخر ؟
> *​


لا ياعوبد 
انا سمعت فى قنوات الشرعية بتاعتهم ايام مرسى
انة مبارك الخروج علية  حلال لا نة فاسد  وافسد المجتمع
جينا عند مرسى وقالوا  دة حاكم مسلم   لا يجوز الخروج  علية بحجة انة مخدش فرصتة قوى فى الفساد ههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لا ياعوبد
> انا سمعت فى قنوات الشرعية بتاعتهم ايام مرسى
> انة مبارك الخروج علية  حلال لا نة فاسد  وافسد المجتمع
> جينا عند مرسى وقالوا  دة *حاكم مسلم*   لا يجوز الخروج  علية بحجة انة مخدش فرصتة قوى فى الفساد ههههههههههه


*يعنى مبارك كان أغريقى ؟؟؟
ماهو كان مسلم برضه وبيروح يصلى الجمعة فى شرم الشيخ 

:smile02:smile02:smile02
*​


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى مبارك كان أغريقى ؟؟؟
> ماهو كان مسلم برضه وبيروح يصلى الجمعة فى شرم الشيخ
> 
> *
> ​


مكنش بيجى فى لتلفزيون زيى مرسى ههههه
يبقى هنااااااااااااااااك فرق
مكنش بيظهر غير فى الاعياد مش كل جمعة
عشان محدش يقول بتريق على فكر او بغلط
انا بس بقول الكيل بميكلين غير منصف
عندما تصنف جماعة الاشخاص هذا مسلم وغير مسلم او خلاف شىء مستفز للغاية
انا لا اهين معتقد اى كان حتى لو كان  عبادة النار
هذة حرية معتقد وفكر
انا فقط عندما اقيس اقيس بمنظور يساوى الكل بدون محاباة


----------



## aymonded (6 يناير 2015)

​
مشكلة مجتمعاتنا العربية هو خلط السياسة بالدين، لأن في العالم العربي عموماً الدين بيلعب دور رئيسي في حياة الناس، فمن يُريد أن يروج لفكره السياسي يغلفة بالدين، فيكون سريع التأثير على الناس والكل سيقف يدافع ويعتنق الفكرة بسهولة وسلاسة، لأن أمام الدين تخضع الضمائر، وصعب حد يقاوم فكرة يدخل فيها الدين، أنا لا أتكلم فقط على مسلمين بل على كلا الجانبين، مسيحي أو مسلم أو حتى يهودي، لأن الشعوب العربية على وجه خاص شعوب متدينة، ومن السهل التأثير عليها دينياً، لكن لو سياسة فقط بدون تغليف ديني الكل سيفكر وينتقد وهناك من سيرفض وهناك من سيقتنع فكرياً بالموضوع، لكن عند الدين يقف العقل والتعقل، ويستحيل النقد أو حتى الرفض، بل الكل سيخضع ويقول آمين، ويتدخل الفقهاء وعلماء الدين لكي يبرروا موقف وينتقدوا آخر.. الخ... واعتقد التاريخ نفسه بشهد على مر العصور حينما اختلط الدين بالسياسة ماذا يحدث.... ولو هناك معترض يتم محاولة إقناعة من الدين نفسه وتحوير المعاني من الفقهاء وعلماء الدين ليتناسب مع الفكرة نفسها، وأن رفض أحد هذا الكلام أصبح خارج على الدين أو ربما يصير كافر وضد الحق الذي من السماء...​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ويعنى هو كان فين القياس الدينى لما خرجوا على مُبارك ؟؟
> أحلالٌ لهم حرامٌ على الآخر ؟
> *​
> 
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نقولوا لك علشان مانشمتوش فينا الزملكاوية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الأزهر بيدرسوا كافة الآراء والمذاهب ( مثل ما تجدى فى التفاسير القرآنية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلاقى أبن كثير مثلاُ أو الطبرى يستعرض كافة الاراء التى قيلت فى تفسير آية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحياناً يُرجح رأى وأخرى يتركها كما هى : قال فلان وقال علان ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلشان يغير المنهج هيضطر ياخد برأى فقهى واحد أو مذهب واحد ويُهمل الآخر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنحن نأخذ بمذهب ( الإمام أبى حنيفة النُعمان ) ونترك مذهب ( الإمام  مالك )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولآبد للطالب الأزهرى هنا أن يدرس جميع المذاهب وإلا ما الفائدة من الدراسة الدينية ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التغيير صعب حبتين ومحتاج جهوووود...لأنها بتخلق الرأى المُضاد ( بدون شروحات وافية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن هنا ظهرت الجماعات التكفيرية التى تصف علماء الأزهر الدينيين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأنهم شيوخ السُلطة ...وهكذا  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*طب إيه رأيك فى الفيديو دا ؟؟

[YOUTUBE]d5jdLkStqBg[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب إيه رأيك فى الفيديو دا ؟؟
> ​*



*[FONT=&quot]ما انا عارف حدوتة أقوال أبن الأشجع دى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس ولا واحد قرا باقى الفصل بيقول أية ( أنا مقرتوش بصراحة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أكيد له تكلمة – لأنه مش معقول يعنى – يكون الكتاب كله أكتر من 300 صفحة هو الجزئية دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برضه تغيير المناهج صعب ...لكن هما يبتدوا أول خطوة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## BITAR (13 يناير 2015)

*تغير مناهج اى
هيجيبوا منين مناهج محترمه* ؟

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يناير 2015)

BITAR قال:


> *تغير مناهج اى
> هيجيبوا منين مناهج محترمه* ؟
> 
> ​



*ما هم فعلا فى مشكلة ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 يناير 2015)

*رجل محترم
فعلا زعيم ومفكر
ربنا يحميه ويحافظ عليه
هو فعلا هديه للمصريين من عند ربنا​*


----------

